
Amazon Is Leading Tech’s Takeover of America - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-is-leading-techs-takeover-of-america-1497653164
======
wand3r
AMZN is one of the most interesting stocks & Companies. Its a new age Warren
Buffett-esque value company. He probably doesn't invest in it due to the tech
complexity, but it is the _type_ of Company he looks at, just a the 21st
century version.

\- strong fundamental business

\- diversified

\- delivers core services

\- ubiquitous

\- ingrained in everyday life

He owns walmart shares (or did) and Amazon is that for 21st century plus more.
It's a logistics play. Tech infrastructure and AWS, market, entertainment &
media, real goods, food, search, hardware etc. It's a solid company. It's a
ruthless monopoly and I don't love the ramifications, but it ain't goin
anywhere.

------
blazespin
This is crazy. Technology has always ruled America. It's ruled man since the
invention of fire. Things have just sped up so that the folks at the top are
the ones who can keep up rather than slow it down.

~~~
Eridrus
Technology wasn't always so centralized and vertically integrated though.
Companies that made trucks still had to sell them to someone, they didn't just
run a national logistics company themselves, and yet when we get self-driving
tech, some car companies are definitely looking at operating their own fleets.

------
alenox
Bust the trusts

------
woodandsteel
The important points of the article are that all sorts of industries that
historically didn't scale now do so thanks to computer and other technologies,
and that is leading to a great centralization, which in turn fuels income
inequality.

------
devoply
I just heard a couple of malls around my house are converting into high rise
apartment buildings. So in the long run the land owners are thinking all that
there is room for is housing.

------
londonescorts
Very informative read please keep up the good work.

